# "WETHER" acting bucky???



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom has a small herd of Toggenburg wethers (3) 1 wethered boer and a Togg doe. The doe was in heat in September and the boer which has been wether..at least theres nothing hanging...was very bucky...mounting her and doing other bucky stuff...he even has the "buck cologne" to him. Whats the chances that he's still fertile with no visible testicles....which I thought these boys needeed to have the "hormones" tobe a buck and not a wether. BTW...Ginger has not been in heat since.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we have several 'teaser' bucks, they are just regular wethers that act very bucky for some reason. They mount the does and even pee on themselves sometimes, they are not fertile. Some wethers still have the 'buckiness' to them, others don't.
Now, if this 'wether' was indeed a buck, then I would say that at castration time(if he was banded) if one of his testicles was not dropped then yes, he would still be a buck.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like he may still be a buck...or part buck. LOL> I had a goat that the band slipped and only got one testicle. He acted like a buck, smelled ect ect. And the fact that she hasn't been inheat since, also makes me think he's still a buck. Unless she's had access to a buck recently...?

There are wethers that do act like bucks but are fully castrated. I have one that I banded myself so I know I got both testicles in the band. When the does are in heat he'll mount them but he doesn't smell like a buck.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

When my does started coming in heat bucks and wethers were all doing the same thing. Except the bucks smelled a lot more and was way more active!! The wethers did the peeing stuff and mounting everyone! Some more then others. I know I got both testicles when I banded and there is no doubt to who actually did the breeding but they still tried. But then some of the does were mounting each other.. I think its just the way they are. But this is my opinion.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I also have a wether who does that.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

on some whethers with a retained testical you can actually feel it. Feel between his teats and push up a little. Is it smooth or can you feel a bump in there. If you can feel a bump there is still a testical. And like others have said some whethers act very bucky even with nothing. 
i have a doe that acts very bucky when she is in heat, she even goes as far as hunching up her back to "pee" on her face. She put her nose under her belly and acts l;ike she really is. This doe has never had any problems getting pregnant and has had several sets of kids. 
Even my bucks can get kind of odd during this time of year. I have a new buck kid this year, he stand on his front feet when he pees on himself. His back feet come compltely off the ground.


beth


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

All three of my wethers act "bucky" sometimes... they mount each other and sometimes go as far as drinking the others/their own pee. Mostly when they're playing real rough and get excited :? And I don't have any does... They don't stink though. Interestingly enough, they seems to enter "manhood" around 7 months old... Pace, Shanti, now Melino... they mount the others and get agressive with thge other ones then go back to normal after a few months... that's just what I've noticed with my guys though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a wether that was ALL OVER my little doe, two weeks ago. He would not leave her alone, or get off her for anything. Now he is over it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know them "acting" bucky is a semi normal goat thing...my does do it too. Was just thinking that since he was banded by the breeder....young too..2 weeks old..it was possible that one slipped up out of the band...just wasn't sure if he'd be "potent" as they are supposed to hang outside because of heat causing sterility.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

I band mine young as soon as I can find both testicles they protest less and they are easier to handle. Its usually around 1-2weeks old. You can really tell if one hasnt dropped yet. Or at least that has been my experience.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

it can also be a dominance thing. They could be acting bucky to show eachother eho is boss.


beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I guess if Ginger kids in the next 2 months I guess Melvin the wether is acually Melvin the "semi" buck. LOL!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how long has she had Melvin and how old is he?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I had 7 wethers at one time - and they were a handful. Luckily I only had one enough to discover the "rut" of a buck - but whew. 
I imagine it's normal - I've had geldings who would act studdish - some worse than others. Some would cover mares proud of theirselves, some had to be put alone with no other geldings and some never showed signs. 
Many times wethers and geldings are used to tell if a doe/mare is ready - as long as you had both when you banded - I'd imagine it's just the joys of being a boy - regardless of whether or not he's actually intact. Just b/c they're altered doesn't mean they're completely ignorant to the changes of the doe . They still have a place in the pecking order too - and sometimes riding is a dominance thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> how long has she had Melvin and how old is he?


Melvin is a Boer and he is 16 months old...she has had him for a year, Ginger is 20 months old. Granted he is as old as he is and is just starting this behavior, I doubt that he can do anything breeding wise, We'll see though, as there are no other bucks around...unless you count the deer  If he is capable of breeding I'm guessing that she should kid mid February.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Does the doe look pregnant?If so do you have pics?


----------

